# Other > Fun and games >  What music are you listening to? (Part II)

## Suzi

So... you all know the drill by now. What pieces of music are you listening to or loving right now? 
I love the new Snow Patrol album and this track speaks volumes to me..

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Suzi

Love that song! My daughter sings it amazingly!

----------

purplefan (19-06-18)

----------


## Jarre

Nightwish doing a cover of Pink Floyds High Hopes

----------


## purplefan

Here is the original.

----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (26-06-18),selena (23-06-18),Suzi (20-06-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Listening to Idlewild - The Remote Part. One of my favourite songs of theirs...

----------


## Jaquaia

J introduced me to this one  :(inlove):

----------

Suzi (29-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

This is beautiful!

----------

magie06 (03-08-18),OldMike (03-08-18)

----------


## Paula

Wow! That song always reminds me of the summer I was 16 and ermmm special times with my boyfriend  :(blush):

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I've been in a very 80's kind of mood lately. I tried to put on a YouTube video but couldn't figure out how to, so instead a link to a particular favourite of mine https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CsHiG-43Fzg

----------


## Suzi

Adding a clip is easy. Go to the "quick reply" box. There are some pictures along the top. One is a tree in a picture frame and the next one along is like a movie reel... Click that button it'll open up a box and you put your link in there and the forum will do the rest..

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

That's so easy! Thank you  :):

----------


## Suzi

You're very welcome!  :):

----------


## Suzi

I found this and I think it's amazing. It's an emotional one. Bad wolves version of Zombie, Dolores O'Riordan vocals, and with Chester's vocals of One more light.. 
It's really moving as both Dolores and Chester are no longer with us..

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'm loving this song at the moment:




So I decided to check out the rest of the album, it's brilliant, playing it on repeat on spotify  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Absolutely adored this when Suzi first shared it and I've been obsessed with it the last couple of days. It's such a beautiful piece of music sung by 2 incredibly beautiful voices (and how gorgeous is Matteo!?!!) The smile on Andrea's face when Matteo starts singing is pure love  :(inlove):

----------

OldMike (05-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

I have the album "Si" and it's stunning. Several songs are sung in different languages and it's serene. Even Marc (who isn't a classical freak like me) said that as soon as it goes on it's so calming. I highly recommend it to anyone. It's pure heaven.

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm very tempted! 

Yesterday I followed it up with this...

----------

Suzi (05-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

Good choice!

----------


## Jarre

Song written and performed at the world league of Legends esport final tournament. (and yes that is a full stadium to watch 2 teams play a video game)

----------

